# TRI ?



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

I know that if you breed a broken to solid you can get broken pattern , but what colors would the buck and doe have to be to get a TRI ?  If color matters that is , i have always wondered how to get a tri  .  I was thinking one would have to be black and one orange ?  I have no idea really lol


----------



## manybirds (Sep 3, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> I know that if you breed a broken to solid you can get broken pattern , but what colors would the buck and doe have to be to get a TRI ?  If color matters that is , i have always wondered how to get a tri  .  I was thinking one would have to be black and one orange ?  I have no idea really lol


What breed? some can come in tri but some not so much.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldstart with some of the genetic websites.  No ... you don't just breed orange to something to get tri ... you will just get ... the parents or some agouti combination of both.  But tri, more than likely, will not happen.  That is a specific gene pattern.  You need to find two animals that carry the tri gene  ... and pray!  I'm no expert on the gene, by far ... since angoras, NZ, CG, & AFL don't play that game ... but I have seen it in Rex's (standard not mini).  There are other breeds that carry it ... that would be the best place to start ...

But that is just my opinion ... have fun ...


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Well i have mini rexs, and when i first started i bought form a woman in ohio and they were papered and everything but were tri colored mini rex  .  I just really love that color .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

And i found a website on google a few months back on it but i cant find the site now, it had certain colors you breed togher , i know the gene part though  .   I know also that a broken and broken =broken .  And solid and broken =broken ....   solid and solid  will get more solid babys .


Guess it depends on the bunny , cause i had a orange that was bred to a castor and one was tri but none made it  .


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

broken to broken does not always beget broken ... proof is in the box right now ... broken to broken produced ... 4 broken, 2 solid blks, 2 solid whites ... parents & gparents are broken.  This is not an unusual outcome.  Since we need to breed solid into the broken genetics at least in the 3rd generation to cut down on the possibilities of charlies and mismarked animals.  Genetics is often as random as a shotgun.  Broken to solid can produce all of one, none of the other, or any combination in between.  In angoras I get a giggle out of people who check the computer genetic programs for what they will get and then are confused when they get nothing it said!  Mother nature still has the last laugh!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> And i found a website on google a few months back on it but i cant find the site now, it had certain colors you breed togher , i know the gene part though  .   I know also that a broken and broken =broken .  And solid and broken =broken ....   solid and solid  will get more solid babys .
> 
> 
> Guess it depends on the bunny , cause i had a orange that was bred to a castor and one was tri but none made it  .


I hate when I do that too.  Find something, don't bookmark it because you are in a hurry, then you can't find it again.   This has to do with a breeder who raised Tri Color Holland Lops.  I thought they were not accepted in ARBA but have been since 2001.  She goes into the genetics of how she got the Tri Color Holland Lops.  

Thanks never knew this about Tri Color Lops.  Hope this helps.

BTW, I find that I need to go back and read this several times to understand.  Reading in small spurts doesn't overload the brain and can actually figure things out. That's just me.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> broken to broken does not always beget broken ... proof is in the box right now ... broken to broken produced ... 4 broken, 2 solid blks, 2 solid whites ... parents & gparents are broken.  This is not an unusual outcome.  Since we need to breed solid into the broken genetics at least in the 3rd generation to cut down on the possibilities of charlies and mismarked animals.  Genetics is often as random as a shotgun.  Broken to solid can produce all of one, none of the other, or any combination in between.  *In angoras I get a giggle out of people who check the computer genetic programs for what they will get and then are confused when they get nothing it said!  Mother nature still has the last laugh!*


I'm one you giggled at!  That's exactly what I did to try to figure out what mine were.  Glad I learned that lesson early and X2 on Mother Nature.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

Studied genetics as a teen and then again as an adult.  But when I breed I go right to the pedgree of the animals and pray that the person who produced it knew their colors!  And guess ... my theory is I am breeding for body and coat first ... color is just an added attraction!  Everybody needs a rainbow!


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadlops once but just a black and one tort , but anyways mine was with minirex about the part above but guess its for them all , and when i bred broken to solid i did get broken so guess its right ?

yeah im going to try and look for it again but i doubt i wil find it again !


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Andd i didnt say ALL babys will be that way , i ment that with broken to solid you have better chances of getting broken , or at leat it worked with me and thats what the site said  .   Every rabbit is diffrent so you never know  .   My white doe was bred with a broken black and had 3 broken,2 white, and a black .


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> broken to broken does not always beget broken ... proof is in the box right now ... broken to broken produced ... 4 broken, 2 solid blks, 2 solid whites ... parents & gparents are broken.  This is not an unusual outcome.  Since we need to breed solid into the broken genetics at least in the 3rd generation to cut down on the possibilities of charlies and mismarked animals.  Genetics is often as random as a shotgun.  Broken to solid can produce all of one, none of the other, or any combination in between.  In angoras I get a giggle out of people who check the computer genetic programs for what they will get and then are confused when they get nothing it said!  Mother nature still has the last laugh!


My point was that according to the site , you get MORE broken , not all broken .


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2011)

It's out there ... ask the hard questions.  I would try to find a set of tris that have at least one parent or grandparent that are tris.  This way you know the gene is strong.  

JMO ...


----------



## bluemini (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> It's out there ... ask the hard questions.  I would try to find a set of tris that have at least one parent or grandparent that are tris.  This way you know the gene is strong.
> 
> JMO ...


Im looking but no one really raises them around here and the woman i usually get them from just sells that at trade days next month and in april so guess I will make the 3 hour trip there to get some  .   Ah its worth it I guess  .  I dont think she has TRIs anymore though so i guess I will just get a broken unless someone else there has some quality rabbits,   but you have to be careful when getting them there,in april I went and some teens was selling 8 or so litters that were 4 weeks old ,really sad and was putting hats on them...thats the first time I ever heard a rabbit scream :/


----------



## bluemini (Sep 4, 2011)

Heres the site with the solidxsolid chart ! http://www.thenaturetrail.com/SolidsBrokensCharlies.htm


----------



## dbunni (Sep 4, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## bluemini (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Where are you located?


eastern ky near the ohio side


----------



## dbunni (Sep 4, 2011)

ARBA Nationals are in Indy this year.  You could get an animal/animals shipped in there from almost anywhere across the country.  This is a great time to look.  plus there are people heading all points this direction that are willing to transport... or you could go up to indy and visit!  Just a thought.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> ARBA Nationals are in Indy this year.  You could get an animal/animals shipped in there from almost anywhere across the country.  This is a great time to look.  plus there are people heading all points this direction that are willing to transport... or you could go up to indy and visit!  Just a thought.


X2.  The show in Indy, what I read and hear, is HUGE.  I'm going to the one in Mullica Hill, NJ on September 17th.  Looking forward to seeing my first ARBA sanctioned show.  Hope to learn a lot, meet a lot of breeders and show people, and hopefully get a real gist of what Showing is all about.  

For anyone who wants to get involved in showing, go to a show and experience it.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay we dont have shows around here ?  I havent even heard of that before except from that breeder in ohio and i couldnt do what you guys are talking baout cause  thats over 5 hours away i know, probley farther ,  I will probley get one at trade days cause there are some good breeders there just have to look out ya know, healthy,papers etc .   I  would go to the breeders home ,cause I have been there plenty of times but she wont sell any until trade days is over ,never has for some reason  .    When I first met her she wasnt a person I would reccomend im not gonna lie but that was years ago and she is a very great breeder now , the last papered one i got from her was from angels rabbitry or something, never heard of it until then but some nice looking bunnys !     \

Oh and these wont be show rabbits because no shows around here


----------



## manybirds (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> I wouldstart with some of the genetic websites.  No ... you don't just breed orange to something to get tri ... you will just get ... the parents or some agouti combination of both.  But tri, more than likely, will not happen.  That is a specific gene pattern.  You need to find two animals that carry the tri gene  ... and pray!  I'm no expert on the gene, by far ... since angoras, NZ, CG, & AFL don't play that game ... but I have seen it in Rex's (standard not mini).  There are other breeds that carry it ... that would be the best place to start ...
> 
> But that is just my opinion ... have fun ...


In rhinelanders and some english spots (though it's not a reconized color in the U.S) come in tri.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 4, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> ARBA Nationals are in Indy this year.  You could get an animal/animals shipped in there from almost anywhere across the country.  This is a great time to look.  plus there are people heading all points this direction that are willing to transport... or you could go up to indy and visit!  Just a thought.


We'll be there! So exited!


----------



## bluemini (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats cool, wish i could go but too far away  .   I have only seen one TRI colored in person and it was $50 at trade days in april and I had already spent my money i brought with me buying a goat .  Then the next day I went back and it was gone so i bought my blue mini rex  .

I guess I will just have to keep looking .


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 6, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Andd i didnt say ALL babys will be that way , i ment that with broken to solid you have better chances of getting broken , or at leat it worked with me and thats what the site said  .   Every rabbit is diffrent so you never know  .   My white doe was bred with a broken black and had 3 broken,2 white, and a black .


When you breed a charlie (less than 10% color broken...these are tricky as you can get false charlies, too) to a solid (including harlequins as they are genetically a solid), you'll get 100% brokens. Ex: Charlie is ENEN (double broken gene) and solid is enen, so all offspring would be Enen, broken. You do run the risk of getting booteds, but if they have good type they can be used in a breeding program. 

Anywho, when I saw this thread post I was all  TRIS!! I'm actually working on developing a quality line of mini rex tris right now! My very very very first bun was a black/orange mini rex named meadow and I've been in love with them ever since. It's an incredibly tough variety though as most tris have iffy type. The tri gene also messes up just about every other color but self. 
In order to get a tri, you must have parents who carry the tri gene. You don't need both to carry it, just one. It also depends on what each parent's background is. My advice is to get a trio (or pair) of good tris. If you can't get two, get a tri and a red. Stay far far away from tan patterns (otter, marten, etc), try to avoid using selfs (includes torts) because you'll get unshowable torted tris, and but you can use agouti colors as tris are actually agouti. Stick with castors and reds, though. I wouldn't use any dilutes as you run the risk of messing up colors. There's also 4 different varieties of tris (not counting magpies): Black/Orange, Chocolate/Orange, Blue/Fawn, Lilac/Fawn. 
Confused yet? LOL I know I was when I first started reading about all this stuff. It's fascinating, but it's certainly a lot of information. 
GardenShed Bunnies is a great website with info on *just* tris. Sally is a great lady and has helped me in the past. I believe she's in Southern Ohio, too. 
Icebox Rabbitry also has some great stuff.
Good luck and keep us posted! Tris are truly stunning and frustrating varieties to work with.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much ! Yes im very confused lol but im going to take a look at the sites  .  All I have right now is a solid blue mini rex buck as i sold my others  and im wanting so broken colors ,but I have been wanting a tri so bad , I think they have the coolest colors , and haha you can tell I know nothing about tri's I thought they just came like black and orange !    And I just found out today that im getting my rabbits next month , I was going to wait til april but have changed my mind , im ready !


----------



## bluemini (Sep 6, 2011)

Those sites amaze me lol im going to be reading for a while , I love mini rex , the colors and density to the fur just amaze me really, wish I had one of every color !


----------



## manybirds (Sep 6, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Thats cool, wish i could go but too far away  .   I have only seen one TRI colored in person and it was $50 at trade days in april and I had already spent my money i brought with me buying a goat .  Then the next day I went back and it was gone so i bought my blue mini rex  .
> 
> I guess I will just have to keep looking .


national convention is never to far away. we're getting someone to milk goats and take care of all our animals (ALOT of animals like i said it's never too far/too hard for nationals)


----------

